# Divorce or annullment? 3.4 year marriage



## MarriageInJeopardy (Jan 14, 2016)

Normally, I'd just go through the uncontested divorce and save the money. However, if we're going to separate, I'd prefer an annulment. Since it seems to me it was a sham marriage, I'd prefer it never even happened. Any ideas on the success rate of this in NJ?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Annulment Of Marriage In New Jersey - Marriage | Laws.com
Do you guys meet any of these criteria?


----------



## MarriageInJeopardy (Jan 14, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Annulment Of Marriage In New Jersey - Marriage | Laws.com
> Do you guys meet any of these criteria?


Prob. one of these, but it would be kind of weird, since she claims I was the one who was stalling. Which, of course, is complete bs.

Annulment of Marriage in NJ Based on Impotence: If a spouse is impotent at the time of the marriage and the condition was not revealed or conceded, a filing spouse can be granted an annulment of marriage in New Jersey. This grounds for annulments of marriage in New Jersey occurs when a spouse is either unable to consummate the union be engaging in sexual relations or refuses to do so. In addition to impotence, an annulment of marriage in New Jersey may be sought if the wife conceals from her husband that she is unable to birth children. 

Annulment of Marriage in NJ may be granted if one of the spouses lies about their lack of desire or desire to have children.

What if you got married right after a parental death in the family? That could be a duress claim. No? 

I feel, regardless of the situation, I will be fighting an uphill battle for an annulment.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd just go for the divorce then.


----------

